# Puppy eats his own poo



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to my world.... It means he likes the taste. The fact it is inside means very little to me. I have to dogs who do this. They eat the stuff in the back yard. We are diligent about picking up the messes, but with 4 dogs someone is always pooping. 

A couple things you can get a product from your vet called "Forbid" it is a little expensive but with one dog it won't be too bad. You put it in his food, it makes the stool less palatable. There are other products you can buy from Petsmart or Dr's Foster and Smith, but I have not heard that they work. I have heard Adolf's Meat Tenderizer, and papaya juice work. We tried Adolf's, didn't work on our dogs. We tried papaya juice but I don't know we were on it long enough, now we are having a hard time finding it to get more and try again.

It is an annoying habit, I really want my dogs to stop. My older two do it, the puppies don't. Your pup is still young. I would talk to your vet and start behavior modification techniques.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

mine eats his too he is 14 weeks. he will only eat it if its been sitting there?? will not eat it right when he goes though!! very odd!!!


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

I was looking at another thread recently where people were listing their goldens worst habits... person after person said it was poop eating! So while gross, you can at least feel better that it's normal! :doh:


----------



## cloud25 (Aug 11, 2010)

This happens quite regularly with dogs in general. Many dogs simply find their poo to be yummy or smells good. Sometimes dogs, especially puppies, can't digest their food too well and it comes out just like how it went in. The food isn't digested well enough so puppies still think its food and eat it again.

Sky used to do this when he was a puppy too. There has been many times where I couldn't stop him but I tried my best to prevent it. When I take him outside for potty, I watched him all the time. Once he was done, I quickly picked it up. If he tried to go for it, I would push him out of the way or pull him back. Through repetition, he's learned not to do it anymore.


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

Wanted to let people know that we mentioned it to our Vet and he gave us something to sprinkle on Rudi's food that makes his poo unpalatable to him. He has completely stopped eating it.


----------



## wizo (Nov 6, 2010)

MPHW said:


> Wanted to let people know that we mentioned it to our Vet and he gave us something to sprinkle on Rudi's food that makes his poo unpalatable to him. He has completely stopped eating it.


Hey! Thanks for that. I'll bring him to the vet. I just saw him eat his own poo and I totally freaked out. Makes me wonder how many times he's ate his own poo when Im not at home and he does have an accident. oh god, I'm still shaken. I saw what was happening, ran over, pulled him away and went to get paper, and he still ran back to the poop to eat it. :doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

From my experience, pups learn to eat it in the whelping box. I have had several litters where the pups are voracious about it. In last Summer's litter of 10, I think most were poop eaters. I believed that part of the reason was that there were so many of them, they just kept the box clean. The one dog that I owned that ate her own as a pup, just "outgrew" it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My Golden doesn't do this, but my Shih Tzu used to for the first few years. He's 15 now, so it didn't do him in -- but I found it disgusting. Blech. Some dogs must like the taste. I just tried to stop him if I caught him doing it.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> From my experience, pups learn to eat it in the whelping box. I have had several litters where the pups are voracious about it. In last Summer's litter of 10, I think most were poop eaters. I believed that part of the reason was that there were so many of them, they just kept the box clean. The one dog that I owned that ate her own as a pup, just "outgrew" it.


 
Cookie is getting better about this, but last winter she would spin right around and try to eat it as soon as it hit the ground. :yuck: Now she will give me 30 seconds or so! Casually picking the poop up seems to lessen the allure.

Interestingly, she sees other dogs' poop out on the trails fairly often, and she has never attempted feasting on that. Horse poop gets a second sniff though.


----------



## wizo (Nov 6, 2010)

oh dear. I tied him up to the door handle, went to shower, came out and saw him licking his lips. on closer inspection.. I saw poo stains on the floor.. oh my god. he ate, the whole, lump. I'm gonna puke soon..


----------



## Deephaven Goldens (May 18, 2011)

MPHW: what is the name of the product that your vet gave you? 

I have a 13-week old puppy that also eats her poop. Our vet just shrugged and said 'some dogs do that. It won't hurt her.' But, it's gross!!! Even our other dog, Rocket, seems disgusted by our puppy's poo habit. He gets up an moves away from her if she comes to lay by him after eating it. Would love to break her of this habit...

-Susan


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

You have to stop it ASAP or it will develop into a lifelong habit. Our Rudi never looks twice at his poop now. The product is called For Bid and it's "The Anticoprophagic Condiment for Dog Rations". It's a powder that is sprinkled on their food that makes their poop unpalatable. It works. But it only works well if you catch it soon. Good luck!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

I have heard from a vet that spraying window cleaner on it makes the puppy when smelling it and run to the other side. Has anyone heard of it?


----------



## MPHW (Apr 16, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't use window cleaner because if it doesn't work, then you've just fed your dog window cleaner. Our problem was during his house training and he would poop and eat it before we could catch him doing it. He doesn't do it anymore. That powder from the Vet nipped it in the butt


----------



## wizo (Nov 6, 2010)

I've heard a few theories that it could be the puppy not digesting all of the food and pooping it out. They then smell it and thus eat it again. True or not, gross nonetheless.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Nobody wants a kiss from a poo eater....


----------

